# Rode the SL-R at copper today.



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

What's your weight and height? Do you like the feel of the 158?


----------



## mesomike (Mar 12, 2008)

I am 6 foot and 180lbs. The board was a great size for all mountain. I did look at the sl-r 155 in the store today and I think I could have gotten away with it for park stuff. Overall I am glad I got the 158 for all mountain. Board is super stable at high speeds.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the info. I have been looking at that exact board recently in addition to the Lib Tech T. Rice and GNU Riders Choice (Both BTX). Obviously mixed reviews on all boards depending on everyone's tastes, but the Never Summer seems to come up a lot when talking about good, solid boards. I am 6' 2", 183lbs and wondered whether a 158 would hold up. Sounds like it worked for you!


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

coffeenirvana said:


> Hey, thanks for the info. I have been looking at that exact board recently in addition to the Lib Tech T. Rice and GNU Riders Choice (Both BTX). Obviously mixed reviews on all boards depending on everyone's tastes, but the Never Summer seems to come up a lot when talking about good, solid boards. I am 6' 2", 183lbs and wondered whether a 158 would hold up. Sounds like it worked for you!


Did you end up getting a board yet? I am the same size as you and not sure if I want the 158 or 161...Im more freeride than park so I think I want the 161. Also the 25.5 waist is more appealing for my size 12 F22s


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Swiftmac said:


> Did you end up getting a board yet? I am the same size as you and not sure if I want the 158 or 161...Im more freeride than park so I think I want the 161. Also the 25.5 waist is more appealing for my size 12 F22s



Hey swiftmac......Haven't purchased the SL-R yet but I'm sold on this board based on some of the remarks that I've read on this forum as well as additional research on-line. I'm heading up to Timberline this weekend for a few days and hoping to track one down in government camp to demo if possible. Funny your stuck on the size because that is the only thing that I'm not sure on. I currently ride a 161 but keep hearing I can go smaller with the rocker. I rarely ride in the park so 161 should be the size but I like the idea of a slightly smaller board to play around on (and maybe learn to hit some rails eventually). I'll let you know if I'm able to ride one.


----------



## Swiftmac (Dec 25, 2008)

coffeenirvana said:


> Hey swiftmac......Haven't purchased the SL-R yet but I'm sold on this board based on some of the remarks that I've read on this forum as well as additional research on-line. I'm heading up to Timberline this weekend for a few days and hoping to track one down in government camp to demo if possible. Funny your stuck on the size because that is the only thing that I'm not sure on. I currently ride a 161 but keep hearing I can go smaller with the rocker. I rarely ride in the park so 161 should be the size but I like the idea of a slightly smaller board to play around on (and maybe learn to hit some rails eventually). I'll let you know if I'm able to ride one.


Yea the shorter board is more appealing to me as well. I am coming from a pretty stiff 163 Salomon Patrol so the 161 with rocker will probably act a whole lot shorter than my 163. Im thinking Ill either go with the 161 slr or legacy. i dont think its worth it for me to downsize from 163 to 158/159 as park isnt my thing. Yea its fun every once in awhile but id rather have something I can charge with and with the rocker, it will still be playful.


----------

